# Is my bike a 1937 Colson or Schwinn?



## illMATTic (Jan 30, 2012)

I picked this frame up a while back. After some paint and parts I ended up with this. I was under the impression it was a Schwinn. It does look alot like a Colson. The crank was stamped 37. I do not have the serial handy but can get it if we are in doubt. 



Thanks,


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 30, 2012)

It looks like a Schwinn "C" model. Based on your crank, a 1937. these bikes were a step below the Cycleplanes of the day and were produced in large numbers. Tanks for these bikes are very hard to find.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 30, 2012)

Construction behind the seat post of a schwinn is different then a colson.  Much narrower look and compare it to a schwinn .the badge spacing is different also.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 30, 2012)

*this is the b117 model*





looks like this with a tank


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 31, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> Construction behind the seat post of a schwinn is different then a colson.  Much narrower look and compare it to a schwinn .the badge spacing is different also.




Just like this.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 31, 2012)

Not a Colson. Schwinn


----------

